# Do 10 Kegels then BUMP!!



## sadie

Let's start training those muscles!!

Bump!


----------



## loverguts

:haha:
I hate doing kegels! This is the first time i have done them in a looong time! I really should try and do them every day but......ughhhhhhhh!


----------



## bananaz

Thanks for the reminder! ;)


----------



## iwantababynow

bump!!


----------



## babyful

X


----------



## Loz0912

Gotta ask, what the hell is kegels? Lol, sorry if this is really stupid, not heard of before x


----------



## alspals13

bump! great reminder!


----------



## sunshineray7

Loz0912 said:


> Gotta ask, what the hell is kegels? Lol, sorry if this is really stupid, not heard of before x

Pelvic floor exercises.
Done, hate them for some reason!


----------



## Loz0912

Oh right, haha! Not heard them called that before! What's with all the "bump" references? 

I'm having such a dumb ass day x


----------



## jowing

ive also heard that when you pee, cut it off mid stream, a few times. bump


----------



## sadie

I do them while sitting down, lying in bed, on the couch! This bump is to keep the thread alive! 10 a day! Start now!


----------



## Loz0912

Oh right...in that case... BUMP x


----------



## jenmcn1

I hate Kegels! grrr!!! But I know I need to do them! lol!!!


----------



## whispernikki

I keep reminding myself when I remember lol ... Bad habit , must do them


----------



## Ellbee78

Done mine for the day- bump!!


----------



## tankgirl

I always do my kegels, even before pregnancy as my gran had a prolapse so BUMP!


----------



## Sunshine12

jowing said:


> ive also heard that when you pee, cut it off mid stream, a few times. bump

Ive been told thats really bad for you. (not pelvic floor exercises but stopping when you pee.) Not sure why though!!

Thanks Sadie, I never realised you have to start doing them so early.....and squeeze! x


----------



## christinas06

Bump! Done


----------



## Nits

ok... so... started doing them while sitting on the couch, and they made me feel queasy :S

Bump :)


----------



## swood9

bump!


----------



## Tracyface

Please do them now!! A girl at work didn't do them at all and she ended up having a prolapse - midwife said if she had done them as soon as she found out she was pregnant she would have had stronger muscles!! 

Now she needs to go to have it 'stitched back up'!!!! 

DO THEM NOW!!


----------



## ericacaca

Done... BUMP!


----------



## pickleuk

Bump


----------



## Born2bmum

Bump! Done them! 

How long do you hold though? I just squeeze and let go squeeze and let go. Should I be holding?


----------



## ericacaca

I try for 5 seconds.... I might brave 10 seconds next week!


----------



## frangi33

done! Will try squeeze and holding tomorrow :)


----------



## Sunshine12

Born2bmum said:


> Bump! Done them!
> 
> How long do you hold though? I just squeeze and let go squeeze and let go. Should I be holding?

Thats what Im doing. If it hold it it doesnt feel like its going back to normal very quickly!


----------



## Dk1234

This is such a great reminder. I'm gonna need this to keep getting bumped so that I see it everyday!!!


----------



## Apres

Bump!


----------



## anti

bump! Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## futurephotos

not even preggo yet- but never to soon to start training those muscles!


----------



## lilmamatoW

bump


----------



## alspals13

bump....hard to breathe when doing kegels....but great idea!


----------



## Sunshine12

I think Im doing them wrong as I can breathe fine and am actually doing them whilst typing this post lol. can you do them just sitting on sofa for them to work and do you just squeeze hold and then let go? 

bump


----------



## liola

oh gosh arghh


----------



## Blizzard

*sigh* bump! Grumble grumble haha


----------



## snowflakes120

Can someone explain why exactly this will be helpful? What is the purpose and what do they do in pregnancy?

I totally missed the Kegel memo!!


----------



## Sunshine12

snowflakes120 said:


> Can someone explain why exactly this will be helpful? What is the purpose and what do they do in pregnancy?
> 
> I totally missed the Kegel memo!!

Im sure they keep your foof tight so that once you have the baby its not as large in circumference/diameter as it would be if you didnt do them. (TMI. wasnt sure how to explain!!)


----------



## Ellbee78

Done!


----------



## monkeypooh

Done! You will be able to crack walnuts in there  Bump!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Done! BUMP!! (lord knows I need to do them after last time LOL)


----------



## cdj1

Thanks just done mine! Hope I keep them up, I got told off by my physio last time for not doing them!! BUMP!


----------



## modo

bump


----------



## MrsRB

Bump! :))


----------



## JessPape

Bump


----------



## Dahlia2007

Will this help my bladder during pregnancy? Right now I'm merely 5 weeks, but I remember last time near the end of pregancyI was peeing 8-10 times a night. Then after birth my bladder needed to be emptied frequently as well. I am determined to do kegels this time.


----------



## MommyC2012

bump


----------



## Apres

Bump bump


----------



## Blizzard

Done for today, bump!


----------



## Beut

Done x Fantastic idea to start this


----------



## Beut

Done x Fantastic idea to start this


----------



## ericacaca

Bump!


----------



## beccad

BUMP!

Does anyone else find them really hard work?


----------



## Martz

done.....bump! xx


----------



## PitaKat

I'm not sure I'm doing them right. Just squeeze? And hold the squeezing? I can breathe through them just fine and they're not difficult at all.

I've also heard that some women can do them upward, forward, backward, and side to side :shock:


----------



## Born2bmum

PitaKat said:


> I've also heard that some women can do them upward, forward, backward, and side to side :shock:


Whaaaat?! :shock:


----------



## PitaKat

My reaction exactly, Born2bmum! Not sure if it's just a rumor, or if there are some really... ahem... talented women out there! :)


----------



## Born2bmum

PitaKat said:


> My reaction exactly, Born2bmum! Not sure if it's just a rumor, or if there are some really... ahem... talented women out there! :)

lol Well I'm certainly not one of those talented women! :dohh:


----------



## alspals13

me neither :) bump!


----------



## Nits

PitaKat said:


> I've also heard that some women can do them upward, forward, backward, and side to side :shock:

oh, I think i understand what they mean. I can kind of feel a difference between squeezing in the middle or squeezing upwards instead of downwards :shrug:

Well, I just outed myself as a freak :coffee:





BUMP


----------



## tankgirl

Bump.


----------



## Blizzard

Bumpitty bump


----------



## Emzywemzy

Bump!


----------



## Loz0912

Bump! X


----------



## 2011Excited

BumP


----------



## Apres

Bump!!! I love this thread


----------



## LittleOnes

10 and bump!


----------



## happynewmom1

This thread was a great idea! I hate doing kegals so I always forget lol bump :D


----------



## MommyC2012

bump


----------



## sadie

Bump!


----------



## PitaKat

Bump!


----------



## Born2bmum

Done for today, yay!


----------



## beccad

bump!

Great thread :rofl:


----------



## alspals13

Love this thread!! What a great reminder :)


----------



## Ellbee78

Done.
Love this thread!


----------



## loverguts

:happydance:


----------



## Blizzard

Bumpitty bump.


----------



## cdj1

Done! BUMP!


----------



## LittleOnes

:thumbup: bump!


----------



## frangi33

todays done, thanks for the reminder :)


----------



## jess1983

I do it everytime I see this post lol but I dont always bump oops


----------



## ericacaca

BUMP! xxx


----------



## Pookie 73

Bump!


----------



## MommyC2012

bump


----------



## Beut

bump x


----------



## MrsEvanson

Bump! :)


----------



## hannpin

bump :thumbup:


----------



## Tracyface

bump!


----------



## EMC0528

This is awesome because I do it every time i see this thread on the board. I'm gonna have some serious muscles by the time this baby comes out!


----------



## Loz0912

Bump! Love this thread x


----------



## sadie

Keep bumping! And keep squeezing!


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Bump! lol


----------



## alspals13

bump for the day!


----------



## Martz

Oooops I forgot yesterday :dohh: Done today though....BUMP! xx


----------



## Beut

bump x


----------



## jowing

bump ;)


----------



## Miss_Bump

Bump!


----------



## MrsEvanson

bump


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Bump! YAY VAGINA MUSCLES! I mean... pelvic floor muscles? :rofl:


----------



## futurephotos

Totally forgot over the weekend!


----------



## sadie

:thumbup:


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Bump!


----------



## PitaKat

Bumpity-bump!


----------



## Born2bmum

done for today!


----------



## Stewie

Bump!


----------



## EMC0528

bump


----------



## alspals13

bump! missed yesterday :(


----------



## Drazic<3

Bump!


----------



## Loz0912

Bump! X


----------



## momofone08

Bump! just did mine! gotta remember to do it daily.


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Bump!


----------



## Born2bmum

bump!


----------



## Beut

Bumpety Bump


----------



## sadie

Bump!


----------



## Drazic<3

Bump :d


----------



## Pookie 73

Bump


----------



## beccad

Bump


----------



## Born2bmum

buuuuuump!!


----------



## Beut

bump


----------



## Blizzard

Bumpitty


----------



## tankgirl

Bump :)


----------



## cissyhope

bump oh i do hate them! but great reminder x


----------



## Born2bmum

Bump! Done for another day (forgot them yesterday, oops!)


----------



## Blizzard

Done! Ignored them two days ago and this thread made me feel guilty haha. Xxx


----------



## sadie

Bump


----------



## vaniilla

Bump :flower:


----------



## LilDreamy

Blah. I hate Kegels, and for some reason they always make me cramp. >:l

But...

*BUMP*


----------



## alspals13

Bumpity bump


----------



## PitaKat

Bump!


----------



## Tonka106

I always do mine while I take my prenatals and calcium at the end of the day, so I remember it all together! I've seen a prolapse before (in a cow, not a person, but still..) and it scared the living heck outta me, so I won't be forgetting my kegels anytime soon!


----------



## Born2bmum

Tonka106 said:


> I always do mine while I take my prenatals and calcium at the end of the day, so I remember it all together! I've seen a prolapse before (in a cow, not a person, but still..) and it scared the living heck outta me, so I won't be forgetting my kegels anytime soon!

I (accidentally) saw a relapse on a woman on Embarrassing Bodies and never EVER want that to happen to me!!!!!! Squeeze squeeze squeeeeeze!

Oh and Bump!


----------



## jowing

bump ;)


----------



## LilDreamy

Bumpity Bump! =]


----------



## anti

bump!


----------



## Loz0912

Bumpity bump x


----------



## cissyhope

how many sets of 10s do we have to do?


----------



## Born2bmum

Bump! 

I have found they're getting a lot easier to do now! Hopefully the muscles are becoming superhuman!


----------



## lornapj83

done and bump :)


----------



## liola

bump


----------



## cissyhope

cissyhope said:


> how many sets of 10s do we have to do?

 Any one? :haha:


----------



## lornapj83

cissyhope said:


> cissyhope said:
> 
> 
> how many sets of 10s do we have to do?
> 
> Any one? :haha:Click to expand...

i think 10 a day your meant to do :) if not im doing it wrong lol xx


----------



## cissyhope

lornapj83 said:


> cissyhope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cissyhope said:
> 
> 
> how many sets of 10s do we have to do?
> 
> Any one? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i think 10 a day your meant to do :) if not im doing it wrong lol xxClick to expand...

 I did think it was more but im hoping im wrong and you are right :haha: x


----------



## kuriazuri

Bump :d


----------



## EMC0528

bump


----------



## sadie

bump.


----------



## Tonka106

Born2bmum said:


> Tonka106 said:
> 
> 
> I always do mine while I take my prenatals and calcium at the end of the day, so I remember it all together! I've seen a prolapse before (in a cow, not a person, but still..) and it scared the living heck outta me, so I won't be forgetting my kegels anytime soon!
> 
> I (accidentally) saw a relapse on a woman on Embarrassing Bodies and never EVER want that to happen to me!!!!!! Squeeze squeeze squeeeeeze!
> 
> Oh and Bump!Click to expand...

I got to sit next to the vet while we poured sugar (yes sugar!) on it and put it back in, then she got stitched up... ahhhhhhhh I'll do kegels all day if thats what it takes hahahha! BUMP :)


----------



## Blizzard

Bump!


----------



## lornapj83

bump


----------



## beccad

Bump


----------



## christinas06

Bump


----------



## Blizzard

Today's done! Bump!


----------



## Born2bmum

Tonka106 said:


> Born2bmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonka106 said:
> 
> 
> I always do mine while I take my prenatals and calcium at the end of the day, so I remember it all together! I've seen a prolapse before (in a cow, not a person, but still..) and it scared the living heck outta me, so I won't be forgetting my kegels anytime soon!
> 
> I (accidentally) saw a relapse on a woman on Embarrassing Bodies and never EVER want that to happen to me!!!!!! Squeeze squeeze squeeeeeze!
> 
> Oh and Bump!Click to expand...
> 
> I got to sit next to the vet while we poured sugar (yes sugar!) on it and put it back in, then she got stitched up... ahhhhhhhh I'll do kegels all day if thats what it takes hahahha! BUMP :)Click to expand...

Haha! I whole heartedly agree! Just out of interest...why the sugar? :shrug:


----------



## Serenity_Now

Done! Thank you for the reminder! :thumbup: Bump!


----------



## lornapj83

bump


----------



## ClaireBear79

Hi Girls, 

I haven't had the chance to read Every post and sorry if it's been asked a dozen times but how do you do Pelvic Floor Exercises???

Claire xxx


----------



## Born2bmum

ClaireBear79 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I haven't had the chance to read Every post and sorry if it's been asked a dozen times but how do you do Pelvic Floor Exercises???
> 
> Claire xxx

Hi Claire! The only way I can think of to describe it is you squeeze the muscle that you would squeeze if you wanted to hold in a pee. If that doesn't make sense then next time you go to the loo try peeing and then trying to stop mid-stream. THAT's the muscle you need to squeeze! :thumbup: Happy squeezing ! x


----------



## ClaireBear79

Born2bmum said:


> ClaireBear79 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls,
> 
> I haven't had the chance to read Every post and sorry if it's been asked a dozen times but how do you do Pelvic Floor Exercises???
> 
> Claire xxx
> 
> Hi Claire! The only way I can think of to describe it is you squeeze the muscle that you would squeeze if you wanted to hold in a pee. If that doesn't make sense then next time you go to the loo try peeing and then trying to stop mid-stream. THAT's the muscle you need to squeeze! :thumbup: Happy squeezing ! xClick to expand...

Thank You Born2bmum!! 
I would've been guessing it for ages thinking all sorts!! Do ya need to hold it for a certain period of time or just keep doing quick squeezes??

Thanks
Claire xxx


----------



## Born2bmum

ClaireBear79 said:


> Born2bmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClaireBear79 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls,
> 
> I haven't had the chance to read Every post and sorry if it's been asked a dozen times but how do you do Pelvic Floor Exercises???
> 
> Claire xxx
> 
> Hi Claire! The only way I can think of to describe it is you squeeze the muscle that you would squeeze if you wanted to hold in a pee. If that doesn't make sense then next time you go to the loo try peeing and then trying to stop mid-stream. THAT's the muscle you need to squeeze! :thumbup: Happy squeezing ! xClick to expand...
> 
> Thank You Born2bmum!!
> I would've been guessing it for ages thinking all sorts!! Do ya need to hold it for a certain period of time or just keep doing quick squeezes??
> 
> Thanks
> Claire xxxClick to expand...

Lol no problemo! Actually I asked that question on this thread a while ago but there was no conclusive result :dohh:. I think everyone's in the same boat, not really knowing if they're doing it correctly or not! But I've been just squeezing short and quick squeezes and since starting it's become much easier to do and I do feel like my muscles are tightening up already so I think quick squeezes are alright!


----------



## ClaireBear79

Thanks Born2bmum!!!

I've done my few although the face pulling I'm sure is not part of it! 
Luckily I was alone on the Sofa :haha::haha::haha::haha:

Thanks Again!!
Claire :hug:


----------



## krysti

Hi Ladies: found this information blurb on kegel exercises from the American Pregnancy Association. Oh yeah, and bump!

Kegel exercises, also called pelvic floor exercises, help strengthen the muscles that support the uterus, bladder, and bowels. Kegel exercises also help strengthen vaginal muscles.


What are the benefits of Kegel Exercises?
Pregnant women who perform Kegel exercises often find they have an easier birth. Strengthening these muscles during pregnancy can help you develop the ability to control your muscles during labor and delivery. Toning all of these muscles will also minimize two common problems during pregnancy: bladder control and hemorrhoids.

Kegel exercises are also recommended after pregnancy to promote perineal healing, regain bladder control, and strengthen pelvic floor muscles. The best thing about Kegel exercises is that they can be done anywhere and no one knows you're doing them.

How to do Kegel Exercises
1)There a few ways to locate your kegel muscles. You can insert a finger into the vagina and try to squeeze the muscles surrounding it. Or you practice stopping the flow of urine when urinating.( although you don't want to do this too often during urination because it can actually weaken the muscles over time and/or increase your chance of a urinary infection.)

2) Once you have located your pelvic floor muscles, contract these muscles for 5-10 seconds, then relax, repeating 10-20 times. (Make sure to empty your bladder before doing your Kegals!)

3) Breathe normally during the exercises, and do this at least three times a day.

4) Try not to move your leg, buttock, or abdominal muscles during the exercises.

When to do Kegel Exercises:
When you're stopped at a red light
In the waiting room at the midwife or doctor's office
Drive-through's such as the bank, dry cleaners, and pharmacy


----------



## ktskittle

Bump!!!


----------



## ozzi

Done for today....bump!


----------



## beanhunter

Bump


----------



## Nanda0407

bump


----------



## sadie

Bump


----------



## PitaKat

Bump!


----------



## Apres

bump


----------



## Blizzard

This really is a great thread! Thanks :).

Bump!


----------



## lornapj83

thanks for the reminder bump


----------



## ericacaca

BUMP xxx


----------



## LittleOnes

Buuuuuuuuuuump!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Bump!


----------



## poonibby

i hate doing these too, its so uncomfortable. lol bump


----------



## lornapj83

bump


----------



## Blizzard

Bump :)


----------



## FeliciaD

*bump*


----------



## ashleyann

So I was stalking this thread for some reason..and do kegels make anyone else queasy/nauseous?? I didn't do one single kegel while reading this and just the thought of them gives me this weird feeling..why is that??


----------



## EMC0528

bump


----------



## babyful

X


----------



## CloverMouse

Bump


----------



## Lush Essence

haha! BUMP. =)


----------



## Lush Essence

haha! BUMP. =)


----------



## christinas06

Bump


----------



## bubbywings

Done...bump


----------



## Blizzard

Bump!!


----------



## lornapj83

done bump


----------



## sadie

Bump.


----------



## Blizzard

Bump!


----------



## bubbywings

Done :)


----------



## Oddori

Done :)


----------



## Lush Essence

buMp . . . BumP . . . bUmP !! =D


----------



## lornapj83

bump love this thread reminds me every day


----------



## beccad

bump


----------



## bubbywings

Bump


----------



## Blizzard

Bumpitty.


----------



## annagrace

Im sure they keep your foof tight so that once you have the baby its not as large in circumference/diameter as it would be if you didnt do them. (TMI. wasnt sure how to explain!!)[/QUOTE said:

> Love it :) Haha!


----------



## anti

Bump


----------



## Blizzard

bump! Without this thread I would do these nearly as frequently. X


----------



## sadie

bUmP!


----------



## christinas06

Bump


----------



## holymoly

bump!


----------



## sadie

Bump


----------



## Blizzard

Bump.


----------



## MommyC2012

bump


----------



## calebsmom06

Bump:)


----------



## mommatea

Double bump!


----------



## Born2bmum

bumpity bump!


----------



## annagrace

Bump!


----------



## Graceyous

bump and a half!


----------



## ami1985

bump


----------



## esst

bump :)


----------



## calebsmom06

bump again today:)


----------



## Blizzard

Bump


----------



## sadie

Bump


----------



## anti

bump!


----------



## Blizzard

Bump


----------



## Myjunior

bump!


----------



## Born2bmum

Bump!


----------



## holymoly

bump


----------



## EMC0528

Done! Bump:thumbup:


----------



## anti

bump


----------



## StarKatie

Great thread idea! :D


----------



## rory83coyotes

bump


----------



## xloulabellex

BUMP :D xxx


----------



## Blizzard

Bump!


----------



## mommylam

bump


----------



## EMC0528

bump:)


----------



## Allyson11

Bump!


----------



## sadie

Bump


----------



## flower94

Bump!


----------



## anti

bump


----------



## Blizzard

Bump


----------



## sadie

Bump


----------



## Blizzard

Bump :)


----------



## Rosered52

Ugh! *bump*


----------



## anti

bump


----------



## sadie

Bump.


----------



## tubbylubby

Kegelriffic. Done. Bump.


----------



## purplepanda

hahahah I love this! I automatically started doing kegals when I saw this on my list of new posts.


----------



## Allyson11

Buuuuump!


----------



## anti

bump


----------



## hoping4girl

mine are done today! bump! :)


----------



## anti

bump


----------



## Blizzard

Bump


----------



## hastbury

baby bump!


----------



## sadie

Bump


----------



## anti

bump


----------



## sadie

Bump. I can feel my uterus move when i do them..... I think.


----------



## anti

bump!


----------



## Embo78

Bump


----------



## xloulabellex

BUMP xxx


----------



## Lush Essence

bump :)


----------



## Ash0619

Buuump- they are not fun!


----------



## albs

Bump

thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Embo78

Bump :( feel sick now :sick:


----------



## Embo78

Bump


----------



## anti

bump


----------



## sadie

Bump.


----------



## Embo78

Bump.


----------



## lauraemily17

Hate them but know they're good for me!! Bump!!!


----------



## Ash0619

My sister told me to make sure you're not squeezing your butt cheeks together when doing them cause that's a different muscle! 
Bump!


----------



## sadie

Bump!


----------



## anti

bump


----------



## honeybee2

I hold my pee in all the time as im too lazy to walk downstairs to the loo, so does that count? :rofl:


----------



## Embo78

Bump


----------



## anti

bump!


----------



## Embo78

Bump


----------



## vaniilla

Bump :flower:


----------



## Embo78

Bump


----------



## CarliCareBear

bumpitybumpbumpers.


----------



## Blizzard

Bump


----------



## TerriLynn

SQUEEZE! One, two, three, four, five. Release. (Repeat 10 times) Bump!!!:)


----------



## anti

bump


----------



## ericacaca

bump!


----------



## anti

Bump


----------



## sadie

Bump! Damn. I havent been holding each squeeze for a count of 5. I just did tho, and now I dont want to do them anymore!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

bump


----------



## Jemma0717

bump


----------



## freddie

bump


----------



## MommaAlexis

bump


----------



## armywife11

Bump! I do them every day before taking my walk and again before bed.


----------



## katix333

Lol Bump x


----------



## Jemma0717

Are you really supposed to hold each for 5 seconds? :wacko:


----------



## sadie

Jemma0717 said:


> Are you really supposed to hold each for 5 seconds? :wacko:

Thats what i want to know! They get much easier After just two days of counting to five, my vj wasnt tortured!


----------



## Jemma0717

hahah I think I just pee'd a little

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juC9I8oxtVE


----------



## seaweed eater

Bump!


----------



## Mrs C P

fantastic thread, i started doing mine as soon as i read the title of this - brilliant

bump!


----------



## lauraemily17

OMG how funny is that video!!! Think it's just terrified my husband!!


----------



## sadie

We areall on our way to a drier bottom! Brilliant!!


----------



## TerriLynn

I just have to say that I absolutely love this thread. Seeing the subject line everyday helps remind me to do my kegels. BUMP!!!!!


----------



## ashleyann

Hey! I'm sure it's been asked a thousand times in the last 29 pages but what's the point of these anyways?? b/c I really hate them..they give me the heeby jeebies and i want to throw up.


----------



## seaweed eater

Bump!


----------



## Mellybelle

Bump!


----------



## lauraemily17

Still hate them, but for the good of dry underwear - bump!!


----------



## TerriLynn

Reminder to do you kegels! Bump!


----------



## BertieBones

Bump x


----------



## anti

bump


----------



## lauraemily17

Anti - you are so good at doing your kegels!!


----------



## Blizzard

Bump


----------



## seaweed eater

Bump!

Question. I've never been able to hold these for any length of time. I can do the quick ones but not the slow ones. I've been assuming this is just due to being relatively weak at the moment and it will become possible with practice. Is that true? Anyone else have trouble with the slow ones at first?


----------



## anti

bump


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Bump!


----------



## likeaustralia

bumpity bump!


----------



## futurephotos

I always forget unless I see this post! Bump! :)


----------



## katix333

Bump! X


----------



## likeaustralia

bump!


----------



## sadie

Bump


----------



## likeaustralia

bump


----------



## anti

bump


----------



## armywife11

bump


----------



## sadie

I only remember to do these when i see this post....


----------



## Dumpling

Bump! Muscles of steel come aug/sept! :)


----------



## Elhaym

Bumpity!


----------



## seaweed eater

Bump!


----------



## katix333

Bump x


----------



## Elhaym

bump!


----------



## anti

bump


----------



## ameeann

bump :D


----------



## Elhaym

Bump!


----------



## anti

bump again! :)


----------



## likeaustralia

bump!


----------



## Elhaym

Bump! Come on ladies! :D


----------



## anti

bump


----------



## katix333

Bump x


----------



## kmwilletts

bump!


----------



## anti

bump


----------



## Elhaym

bump


----------



## lauraemily17

Bump


----------



## Sunshine baby

And SQUEEZE... And relax! Bump!


----------



## seaweed eater

Aaaah, thank you for the bump! I've forgotten to do these the past few days!


----------



## Elhaym

BUMP! (I agree this thread is a lifesaver!)


----------



## smawfl

BUMP - can I please join! So need to remember to keep doing these!!


----------



## xautumno

Bump!


----------



## lauraemily17

Bump


----------



## Mellybelle

bump


----------



## anti

bump


----------



## Elhaym

bump!


----------



## anti

bump


----------



## addison09

bump!


----------



## vickisharp80

ugh always forget to do these! BUMP!


----------



## Elhaym

bump!


----------



## anti

bump


----------



## katix333

Bump xx


----------



## seaweed eater

Bump!


----------



## lauraemily17

Bump


----------



## Elhaym

bump :)


----------



## seaweed eater

Bump!


----------



## Pusscat

Bump! This is my first set of many more to come! And hello Seaweed :hi:


----------



## seaweed eater

Hello friend :wave: congrats on 8 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## lauraemily17

Bump


----------



## ace28

those things are HARD to hold! Mayo clinic says 5 seconds? Yeesh. Hopefully I get better at this.

Bump.


----------



## lauraemily17

It does get easier the more you do, shows it works I guess!! I still hate them but not as much as before!


----------



## likeaustralia

bump!


----------



## ace28

bump again, today's done!


----------



## anti

Bump... No matter how many I do I still don't like these!!


----------



## leahsbabybump

Sunshine12 said:


> jowing said:
> 
> 
> ive also heard that when you pee, cut it off mid stream, a few times. bump
> 
> Ive been told thats really bad for you. (not pelvic floor exercises but stopping when you pee.) Not sure why though!!
> 
> Thanks Sadie, I never realised you have to start doing them so early.....and squeeze! xClick to expand...

yeah my mw told me you shoulnt hold your wee when you are pregs especially :-/


----------



## RoseArcana

Bump!


----------



## nicola ttc

Bump. again.:thumbup:


----------



## Want2bemommy4

They make me feel like I have to pee sometimes even worse if trying to hold my bladder.Bump!


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Bump!


----------



## ace28

bump!


----------



## seaweed eater

Bump!


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Bump


----------



## nicola ttc

1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10.....:wacko:Bump again.


----------



## nicola ttc

Bump


----------



## Elhaym

Bump!


----------



## nicola ttc

Bump


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Bump


----------



## ace28

bump!


----------



## LindsayA

Done ... Bump!


----------



## nicola ttc

Bump


----------



## LindsayA

Bump again x


----------



## Indi84

Done! *bump*


----------



## lillyjw

Bump :)


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Bump xx


----------



## nicola ttc

Bump


----------



## Elhaym

Been forgetting to do these.... BUMP :)


----------



## LindsayA

Bump!!!


----------



## Currituckgirl

:thumbup:


----------



## Maccysmum

bump


----------



## josephine3

love this thread it always reminds me to do a few!


----------



## nicola ttc

This thread is the only time i remember to do them. Bump.


----------



## too_scared

this is the only time i remember too... bump


----------



## nicola ttc

bump


----------



## katix333

Bump xx


----------



## anti

Bump


----------



## twokiddos

Bump


----------



## Elhaym

bump!


----------



## nicola ttc

Bump


----------



## LindsayA

Bump


----------



## Elhaym

Bump!


----------



## josephine3

bump!


----------



## nicola ttc

Bump


----------



## lauraemily17

Bump


----------



## Currituckgirl

:thumbup:


----------



## nicola ttc

bumpety bumpety bump.


----------



## twokiddos

bump


----------



## teresapk

bump


----------



## rubysoho120

I hate doing them. Makes me feel like I'm holding stuff in...ie pee, gas, potty, etc. Awkward


----------



## anti

Bump


----------



## twokiddos

Bump :thumbup:


----------



## nicola ttc

Bump


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Bump


----------



## freddie

Bump


----------



## Agcam

Bump :thumbup:


----------



## nicola ttc

bump


----------



## twokiddos

bump! They're starting to get a little easier


----------



## lauraemily17

Bump


----------



## allyk

Bump


----------



## lillichloe

Bump


----------



## emmyb

Okay...what exactly is a kegal and what is the purpose for them?


----------



## charlene09

I can't do kegels it feels as though my heart stops beating when I suck in ... Anyone else or just me???


----------



## lillichloe

emmyb said:


> Okay...what exactly is a kegal and what is the purpose for them?

kegels exercise your pelvic floor muscles. ( they are the same muscles you use to start & stop peeing) flexing holding and releasing strengthens them and will help make the pushing phase of labor easier can make sex more enjoyable and can prevent your bladder from prolapsing ( falling into the vagina) later in life.


----------



## twokiddos

Bump


----------



## lauraemily17

Bump


----------



## emmyb

lillichloe said:


> emmyb said:
> 
> 
> Okay...what exactly is a kegal and what is the purpose for them?
> 
> kegels exercise your pelvic floor muscles. ( they are the same muscles you use to start & stop peeing) flexing holding and releasing strengthens them and will help make the pushing phase of labor easier can make sex more enjoyable and can prevent your bladder from prolapsing ( falling into the vagina) later in life.Click to expand...

Thank you :)


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

:flasher:Bump.


----------



## lillichloe

bump


----------



## freddie

Bump!


----------



## lauraemily17

Bump


----------



## lillichloe

Bump


----------



## nicola ttc

Bump


----------



## lauraemily17

Bump


----------



## lillichloe

Bump


----------



## twokiddos

bump!


----------



## nicola ttc

bump


----------



## anti

Bump


----------



## twokiddos

bump


----------



## lillichloe

Bump


----------



## likeaustralia

bump!


----------



## Elhaym

bump!


----------



## nicola ttc

Bump


----------



## Currituckgirl

:thumbup:


----------



## Smooch

Ok ladies we gotta remember to do these lol..im not prego yet..but still have to do em;)
So what I have done is put a daily alarm on my phone lol


----------



## Clucky as

Bumpity bump :D


----------



## Pink-Mummy

squeeeeeeeeeeeeeze :wacko:


----------



## nicola ttc

bump


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Bump!


----------



## twokiddos

Bump!


----------



## Currituckgirl

:thumbup:


----------



## Ladybugbaba

Bump :)


----------



## Scuba

Bump!!


----------



## twokiddos

Bump!


----------



## lillichloe

Bump


----------



## anti

Bump


----------



## Mellybelle

bump


----------



## Sackgirl

Bump :thumbup:


----------



## Emerald87

Bump!!!


----------



## lillichloe

bump


----------



## lornapj83

bump :)


----------



## katix333

Bumpy!!!


----------



## Bells81

Bump


----------



## Elhaym

Bump!


----------



## nicola ttc

bump.


----------



## Sackgirl

Bump


----------



## anti

Bump


----------



## katix333

Bump !


----------



## Emerald87

Bump


----------



## Erised

I hate these darn things, I can't even figure out which muscle to tighten so end up tightening everything. Never really bothered during my first pregnancy, I must have gotten lucky as I've had no problems. Will try my best to do them daily this time around

Bump


----------



## Lady-K

5 slow, 5 fast

BUMP!


----------



## twokiddos

BUMP... did a little extra cuz I lost count LOL


----------



## Agcam

Bump!


----------



## wanaBmummy

bump


----------



## Erised

Bump


----------



## wanaBmummy

bump


----------



## Emerald87

Bump!!


----------



## lornapj83

bump


----------



## nicola ttc

Bump


----------



## Sackgirl

Bump


----------



## anti

Bump


----------



## Currituckgirl

:thumbup:


----------



## twokiddos

Bump


----------



## aegle

Bump

Anybody have any ideas on how to incorporate kegels into my day? I really want to do them everyday but can never seem to remember. Thanks!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

:winkwink:


----------



## nicola ttc

Bump:wacko:


----------



## Currituckgirl

:thumbup:


----------



## Currituckgirl

aegle said:


> Bump
> 
> Anybody have any ideas on how to incorporate kegels into my day? I really want to do them everyday but can never seem to remember. Thanks!

I put a reminder on my phone, lord knows, I can't remember to do them either. :haha:


----------



## Erised

Even when I see this thread, and I'm not doing anything I don't tend to do them. Really not sure how to incorporate them into your normal routine. Some say to do it when you're having your lunch, or are waiting in a queue at the supermarket or the bank. 

Bump!


----------



## nicola ttc

I do them most days when i see this thread, other than that i try to remember to do them every time i make a cup of tea/hot chocolate.
Couldn't do them in public because my kegel face looks like this.:growlmad:


----------



## lillichloe

bump


----------



## Emerald87

Bump


----------



## freddie

Bump


----------



## Currituckgirl

:wacko:


----------



## nicola ttc

bump:growlmad:


----------



## anti

Bump


----------



## Sackgirl

Bump


----------



## Currituckgirl

Bump


----------



## Erised

*sigh*
Think I've done more of these already than I ever did during my first pregnancy

Bump!


----------



## nicola ttc

Bump


----------



## kealeyc123

Bump :happydance:


----------



## lornapj83

Bump


----------



## Remlap

Bump


----------



## nicola ttc

bump


----------



## katix333

Bump x


----------



## lornapj83

bump :)


----------



## anti

Bump


----------



## nicola ttc

anti said:


> Bump

Anti, i'm in Enfield too! Are you having baby at Chase Farm?
Bump.


----------



## Currituckgirl

:thumbup:


----------



## chetnaz

Bump


----------



## nicola ttc

Bump


----------



## Currituckgirl

:thumbup:


----------



## lillichloe

Bump


----------



## altruism

bump


----------



## Sproutlet

Bump


----------



## Remlap

Bump


----------



## Emerald87

COME ON LADIES - KEEP UP THAT MOMENTUM
*Bump*
:)


----------



## nicola ttc

Bump


----------



## Currituckgirl

:thumbup:


----------



## lillichloe

bump


----------



## lornapj83

bump :)


----------



## nicola ttc

Bumpety bumpety bump


----------



## ericacaca

bump!


----------



## lornapj83

bump


----------



## Emerald87

*Clenches*

Bump!


----------



## nicola ttc

Bump


----------



## Scuba

I still find these hard lol

Bump!!xx


----------



## rm16

Bump!


----------



## likeaustralia

bump


----------



## brunette

Bump


----------



## Scuba

Bump


----------



## anti

Bump


----------



## Currituckgirl

:thumbup:


----------



## Scuba

Bump


----------



## lauraemily17

Bump


----------



## lillichloe

bump


----------



## hopestruck

love it....bump!


----------



## arugula

Bump. 

Work it out ladies! Oh yeah. Squeeze those muscles!


----------



## sallyhansen76

LOL fun thread!! Bump


----------



## hopestruck

done and done!


----------



## nicola ttc

Been a bit slack with doing these lately:blush: Need to make up for it so bump and bump and bump again.:wacko:


----------



## Currituckgirl

Bump


----------



## Currituckgirl

Bump!!!!!


----------



## DaisyAnne

done, thanks for the reminder...bump!


----------



## chetnaz

Bump


----------



## Currituckgirl

:thumbup:


----------



## seaweed eater

Bump!


----------



## brunette

Bump


----------



## Maudine

Bump!


----------



## Currituckgirl

Bump:wacko:


----------



## DaisyAnne

Bump!


----------



## SarahBear

OK, *bump*


----------



## 3rdtimearound

done


----------



## AmandaBaby

bump


----------



## Cata

bump :sleep:


----------



## Emerald87

Bump-idy-bump!


----------



## Krippy

:holly: BUMP!


----------



## gretavon

Im a little weirded out that we know what the other persons vagina is up to. Did i or didnt i? I dont know, bump.


----------



## gretavon

I see the thread moving back up and i think oh someone is flexing their...muscles. quick someone else post before people see me on here!!!


----------



## anti

Bump


----------



## Emerald87

*bump* with pride!!!


----------



## Cata

Bump! lol


----------



## chetnaz

Bump


----------



## ericacaca

Bump!


----------



## lillichloe

Bump


----------



## jaggers

Funny thing is they were talking about them on the radio so I started doing them again and then BAM, Momma is prego! YES!!! 
BUMP!


----------



## Cata

Congrats on your BFP jaggers :flower:

BUMP!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Bump!


----------



## Beankeeper

Bump! Bump! aaannnnnddd BUMP!


----------



## brunette

Bump


----------



## Sackgirl

Bump!


----------



## LadyGecko

bump lol


----------



## CandyApple19

done! never done them til now....so this thread must be effective LOL


----------



## ericacaca

Bump!


----------



## Beankeeper

Bump!


----------



## lookin4bump

Done! This is such a great reminder !! 
X x


----------



## LadyGecko

bump


----------



## 2016

bump

Don't do them while you pee or with a full bladder as it can increase risk of UTI.


----------



## Emerald87

Bump. Please god let the gas escape!


----------



## J04NN4

Bump!


----------



## Emerald87

Bump


----------



## LadyGecko

bump bump


----------



## Currituckgirl

:thumbup:


----------



## lornapj83

bump


----------



## anti

Bump


----------



## Currituckgirl

Bump!!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Bump!


----------



## robinator

Kegels are the devil. Never did em; such a rebel :haha:. No issues with delivery or incontinence, both before and after delivery. Just sayin' :winkwink:


----------



## sadie

Bump


----------



## shmang

Bump !


----------



## BabyForMe83

bump :)


----------



## Currituckgirl

Bump!!


----------



## horseypants

done :)
bump!


----------



## seaweed eater

Time for a BUMP! :thumbup:


----------



## Emerald87

Finally... BUMP


----------



## LauraAvasMum

Sqeeze and hold or sneeze and Pee :D 

BUMP! X


----------



## Currituckgirl

Bump!!


----------



## princesspreg

Always.


----------



## 1eighty

Fun way to do kegels: try to make a musical pattern when you pee. stop-start-stop-start.

(_The Imperial March_ is ideal for beginners).


----------



## KEmery08

Great idea! Haha. 
BUMP!


----------



## lauraemily17

Found out recently that bouncing on a birthing ball is a kegel with each bounce!!


----------



## EverythingXd

I didn't do these hardly at all before / after my 1st pregnancy, and I now have a suspected prolapse (going to docs with it asap).

Oh and apparently it can improve your sex life because it's easier to have a big O if you have stronger pelvic floor muscles, so... 

BUMP!


----------



## Emerald87

Bump... I need to up my game.


----------



## freddie

Bump!!


----------



## New2Bumps

Squeeze and hold for a count of 3, a set of 10 in 1st tri, 15 in 2nd and 3rd tri!

That's the plan anyway and will start now - need to get into a habit of doing it when I go to bed or something - the same time every day!


----------



## sadie

lauraemily17 said:


> Found out recently that bouncing on a birthing ball is a kegel with each bounce!!

Can we bounce this late in the game?? :)


----------



## sadie

Bump


----------



## lauraemily17

sadie said:


> lauraemily17 said:
> 
> 
> Found out recently that bouncing on a birthing ball is a kegel with each bounce!!
> 
> Can we bounce this late in the game?? :)Click to expand...

Yep, it's even better for you now, bounce away!!


----------



## Indi84

Bump :)


----------



## sadie

Bump


----------



## ssjad

Bumpity bump!


----------



## FeLynn

I hate them as well.


----------



## Emerald87

Yay! 601 posts thus 6010 kegels collectively done!


----------



## DaisyAnne

They definitely get better over time as you keep doing it.

keeping this thread going...bump!


----------



## FeLynn

I find them hard to do half the time I forget and don't have time. I'm hoping to make it a daily habit.


----------



## lauraemily17

At 35 weeks pregnant I can now safely say you will regret it if you don't keep these up!! I haven't done them more than once or twice a week & have started to have leakage!!! Lesson learnt the hard way :dohh:

Bump bump bump!!!


----------



## anti

Bump!! Also important to do these post birth!!


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Silly question alert! But how long do you hold it for before releasing and going onto the next one?? x


----------



## LuluSS

This is a stupid question, but what do kegels do for you? Why are these important during pregnancy, and after birth?

This is my first pregnancy......


----------



## Emerald87

They strengthen your pelvic floor so you can hold your bladder better. They also aid in an easier labour and the stronger they are before birth, the better they are after.


----------



## FitzBaby

Bump


----------



## FitzBaby

This sounds gross, but a good way to do them /remember to do them is when you go to the bathroom. Try and stop your urine flows few times every time you go!


----------



## Emerald87

FitzBaby said:


> This sounds gross, but a good way to do them /remember to do them is when you go to the bathroom. Try and stop your urine flows few times every time you go!

This isn't recommended during pregnancy due to increased UTI risk secondary to partial urinary retention and increased urinary glucose associated with pregnancy.


----------



## sadie

In prenatal yoga, we squeeze and then hold it for a count to ten, then release it slowly in five counts! 


Bump!


----------



## anti

Bump


----------



## Emerald87

Bumpity-Bump


----------



## patooti

bump


----------



## sadie

Bump


----------



## laurenviolet

Yay thanks for the reminder. Bumpppp x


----------



## anti

Bump


----------



## mama2mybears

bump


----------



## anti

Bump


----------



## Laura617

Good thread.
Bump!


----------



## New2Bumps

Damnit I keep forgetting!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bump!


----------



## lornapj83

bump


----------



## YikesBaby

Bump! :)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Definately... lol


----------



## anti

Bump


----------



## kirstylm

haha done! Bump! 

Although think mine are screwed from 1st time round lol!


----------



## cherrylee

Bump!


----------



## Butterfly89

Is it possible to over-kegel LOL. I've been doing them for a couple years straight now almost every day!


----------



## BabyDeacon

hehhe bump


----------



## Casper72

I love the title of this thread. Every time I see it, I do 10 kegals. I know I will have a c-section, but they are still good to do so thanks for posting this reminder.


----------



## Casper72

Oh yah....Bump!


----------



## Mrs.A

Done... bump!!


----------



## hopefulfor09

I did five. Will do other five later. Too tired. Lol. Bump


----------



## cherrylee

Bump again. I love this thread, lets keep it going!


----------



## Farida_2013

Bump haha


----------



## Sackgirl

Bump Bump Bump!!!


----------



## lornapj83

bump :)


----------



## Lady Luck

Bump!

:bodyb:


----------



## hopefulfor09

bump


----------



## Mazzy17

I have done them, i think im doing them right...kinda like same movements of stopping a wee mid flow?


----------



## anti

Bump! And mazzy that's correct!


----------



## vixxen

bump:haha:


----------



## butterworth

bump


----------



## anti

Bump


----------



## Sackgirl

Bump


----------



## vixxen

Bump


----------



## likeaustralia

bump

oops, sorry ladies - this was in my subscribed threads. I forgot it was in the first tri! Hope you're all doing well. :)


----------



## anti

Bump


----------



## Skittleblue

bump


----------



## NaturalMomma

Kegals aren't the best for you, it's better to do squats.


----------



## anti

Bmp


----------



## purplespecs

Bump


----------



## anti

Bump


----------



## vixxen

bump:wacko:


----------



## kirstylm

Bump - love this as every time I log on I'm reminded to do them!


----------



## anti

Bump


----------



## seaweed eater

I did mine this morning! Time for a bump!


----------



## Miss Ashley

NaturalMomma said:


> Kegals aren't the best for you, it's better to do squats.

I used to be huge into fitness before the pregnancy - now, because of the extreme fatigue, I think I would pass out if I tried to do squats!


----------



## anti

Bump


----------



## YikesBaby

Bump :)


----------



## anti

Bump


----------



## Mummy May

Bump!


----------



## MollyMoo24

Bump


----------



## hopefulfor09

bump


----------



## anti

Bump


----------



## YikesBaby

Bump :)


----------



## MollyMoo24

Bump =)


----------



## lauraemily17

Bump


----------



## YikesBaby

Bump! I am getting good at remembering these now. :)


----------



## Ginger_Bee

BUMP!!! 

(I really like this idea, btw!)


----------



## anti

Bump


----------



## Satine

bump


----------



## AmyB1978

bump


----------



## Indi84

bump


----------



## Mary HH

bump
Such a good idea I always forget.


----------



## georgina.miss

BUMP - great idea!!!! :) x


----------



## lillichloe

bump


----------



## lauraemily17

Bump


----------



## Emerald87

Bump again!!


----------



## anti

Bump


----------



## DragonflyWing

Bump!

I hate kegels :growlmad:


----------



## Ginger_Bee

Bump! (x3) Through the day, so far!:thumbup:


----------



## lauraemily17

Bump


----------



## May2011Mommy

bump


----------



## Emerald87

Bump


----------



## anti

Bump


----------



## paula181

Bump


----------



## EmmaRea

Oh-eef! Those kegels are no fun! I've done enough today that my pelvic floor muscles didn't feel like cooperating after about the sixth kegel of this round. 

BUMP


----------



## Doodlebug.

I hate doing these :(


----------



## lauraemily17

Bump


----------



## georgina.miss

Bumpppp x


----------



## May2011Mommy

bump


----------



## lauraemily17

Bump


----------



## anti

Bump


----------



## YikesBaby

Bump!


----------



## May2011Mommy

bump


----------



## Ginger_Bee

Bump!


----------



## lauraemily17

Bump

Gotta keep then up after giving birth, at every feed apparently, even at 2.30am..... sleepy....


----------



## Emerald87

700 bumps!!!!


----------



## May2011Mommy

bump


----------



## Torres

bump


----------



## May2011Mommy

bump


----------



## anti

Bump


----------



## georgina.miss

bump


----------



## lauraemily17

Bump


----------



## katieeandbump

Bump!


----------



## onemorebabe

bump te he he


----------



## kettle28

bump


----------



## May2011Mommy

bump


----------



## Torres

bump


----------



## anti

BumP


----------



## Torres

bump


----------



## CandyApple19

lol, everytime i see this i do them.


----------



## georgina.miss

bumpppp x


----------



## kettle28

Bump


----------



## mrsparoline

bump


----------



## YikesBaby

Bump! (Oh, and a suggestion, in my yoga class they said it's best to tighten your pelvic floor muscles while exhaling... helps you to focus in on the correct muscles!)


----------



## plastikpony

Great idea! BUMP!


----------



## May2011Mommy

doing it for my twins


----------



## georgina.miss

BUMP x


----------



## mummyconfused

Bump


----------



## georgina.miss

bumpppp


----------



## smileyfaces

Bump! Xxx


----------



## May2011Mommy

Bumps


----------



## sheri76

Bump:flower:


----------



## May2011Mommy

i only due this when i bump....


----------



## lauraemily17

Bump


----------



## SophiaEli

Bump :happydance: thanks for the reminder! :winkwink:


----------



## May2011Mommy

Bump


----------



## anti

Bump


----------



## May2011Mommy

Bump


----------



## YikesBaby

Bump! :)


----------



## doggylover

Bump! I hate pelvic floor exercises!


----------



## markswife10

I hate doing those things! I really should make an effort to do them more, but I just do not enjoy doing them :shrug: :dohh:


----------



## lauraemily17

markswife10 said:


> I hate doing those things! I really should make an effort to do them more, but I just do not enjoy doing them :shrug: :dohh:

I felt the same & didn't do them as often as I should have & now really really regret it! My advice, keep it up!! 

Ps. You have a fab due date, Easter Sunday and all 1's & 3's!! Love it!! (I have a thing with numbers, we got married on 1 /10 / 10!!)


----------



## markswife10

lauraemily17 said:


> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> I hate doing those things! I really should make an effort to do them more, but I just do not enjoy doing them :shrug: :dohh:
> 
> I felt the same & didn't do them as often as I should have & now really really regret it! My advice, keep it up!!
> 
> Ps. You have a fab due date, Easter Sunday and all 1's & 3's!! Love it!! (I have a thing with numbers, we got married on 1 /10 / 10!!)Click to expand...

Haha, thanks for the advice hun! :) I'll try to remember to do them :) 

And thanks :) I LOVE LO's due date! So stinking excited! :happydance: That's a cool wedding date, too!


----------



## bluejay

I do them while waiting at stoplights in traffic. Since you're already annoyed having to wait in traffic, it just gives you something to do to make it productive, and it gets to be automatic. 

I fixed some pretty obnoxious uterine prolapse after my first (very rough, induced and no monitoring) delivery that way! These really work!


----------



## anti

Bump.


----------



## Hangin_On_AGS

bump


----------



## jensha

bump!


----------



## May2011Mommy

Bump


----------



## anti

Bump


----------



## Torres

bump


----------



## jensha

bump


----------



## May2011Mommy

bump it


----------



## jensha

bump


----------



## May2011Mommy

Doing it again.


----------



## lauraemily17

Bump


----------



## Ginger_Bee

bump!


----------



## lily28

Bumpity bump!

I started doing them yesterday, while peeing and while exercising haha!


----------



## maggie111

I wrote this elsewhere but thought it'd be useful for this thread:




maggie111 said:


> Well, I thought this page was useful, if a little horrifying:
> 
> https://www.nct.org.uk/pregnancy/pelvic-floor-exercises-during-and-after-pregnancy
> 
> They recommend up to 50 pelvic floor exercises a day!! :wacko:
> 
> However their detailed exercises do sound useful.
> 
> 
> 
> *Slow exercise option 1*
> 
> Sit or lie comfortably with your knees slightly apart. Pull up the muscles surrounding your back passage, then pull up towards the front. Hold and count to four, remembering to breathe normally.
> Double check you aren't pulling in buttock muscles by placing your hand on your bottom as you do the exercises. It's OK if you're tensing your lower abdominal muscles slightly.
> When you find this exercise easy, try holding for a longer count, up to a maximum of ten.
> With these exercises, quality is better than quantity: it's much better to do a few good ones at a time.
> 
> *Slow exercise option 2*
> 
> Imagine your pelvic floor is like a lift. Tighten the muscles around the anus and vagina, as if closing doors in a lift. Now tighten a little more as if you're going up to the first floor, then the second, then gently come back down to the ground again, making sure you keep breathing normally throughout.
> Try coughing or blowing into your fist. You will feel the muscles of your pelvic floor being pushed down. This will also happen when your baby's head starts to move down the birth canal during the second stage of labour. Knowing how to relax these muscles will help you give birth to your baby.
> 
> *Fast exercise*
> 
> Try tightening and then relaxing your pelvic floor muscles as quickly as you can, 5-6 times in a row. These are the muscles which contract instantly when you cough or sneeze to resist the rise in abdominal pressure. Before you cough, sneeze, lift or laugh, try to take a moment to pull these muscles up.Click to expand...


And bump! 

*I hate kegel exercises!!! Grrrr!*


----------



## Bjs2005

Good reminder! Thanks! BUMP!


----------



## lily28

10! bump!


----------



## May2011Mommy

bump


----------



## maggie111

bump


----------



## anti

Bump


----------



## Steph82

bump


----------



## Bec27

Bump!

Don't know if this will help anyone but I bought an app on my I-pod yesterday called a kegel trainer. You can set it to remind you so many times a day, the exercises are different every time and so far I have stuck to my 3 times a day target. It is ideal because i've paid for it- only £1.49 but I don't want to waste it. There are different ones you can get but I thought I'd put the idea out there. It would be nice if I don't pee everytime I laugh or cough after this baby (that is what happened after DS!! Oh the shame!) I barely did any exercises and want this time to be different :)


----------



## doggylover

Bump! Need to start doing these more regularly!


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks for the tip!!

Bump


----------



## Crownjewelz

bUMP


----------



## jensha

bump


----------



## zoe93

Bumpppppp!


----------



## maggie111

bump


----------



## fabmomindc

done and bump!


----------



## maggie111

Bump. I love this thread - I absolutely hate doing them but it's really reminding me!


----------



## lily28

Bump!


----------



## zoe93

I heard that's bad about holding/cutting the pee stream ? Hm.. Bump l


----------



## maggie111

Bump.


----------



## lornapj83

bump


----------



## loulouamy

bump


----------



## lauraemily17

bump


----------



## Ruby Tuesday

Bump xx


----------



## jensha

bump


----------



## whit.

Bumpppp.


----------



## anti

Bump


----------



## whit.

Bump! I've been doing 20 each time :haha:


----------



## jensha

Bump


----------



## whit.

bump!


----------



## MumToEva

Bump!


----------



## Katrina18

Bump!


----------



## lauraemily17

Bump


----------



## aknqtpie

bump!


----------



## May2011Mommy

bump


----------



## jensha

bump!


----------



## Mauijayne

Bump!


----------



## Kitta

Bump!


----------



## Mauijayne

Bump #2!


----------



## jensha

bump!


----------



## Liztastic

Bump


----------



## YikesBaby

Bump! :)


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

bump


----------



## jensha

bump


----------



## lily28

Bump!


----------



## Lilyen Snape

bump


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Haha. Great idea! I'm always forgetting!!! 

Bump. :)


----------



## Bjs2005

Bump! :)


----------



## SammyJ

Bump


----------



## younglove

Great idea!!!

bump


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Bump


----------



## lauraemily17

Bump


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

bump!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Bump.


----------



## Bjs2005

Bumpity-bump!


----------



## younglove

bump


----------



## Sunshine15

Bump


----------



## May2011Mommy

bump


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Bump!


----------



## Victoriasbump

Bump!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Bump


----------



## Aud

Yes, when you pee is the best time. My husband seems to do this naturally.


----------



## sugarplum_elf

Done but I can't seem to hold them for any length of time at all. Is this bad? 

Bump


----------



## Punk_Mum86

Bump! Done!


----------



## Sunshine15

Bump


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Bump.


----------



## jensha

Bump


----------



## Starry Night

Bump!

(I hate doing them though)


----------



## SiBelle

Done and BUMP. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## AlesiaNicole

bump.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Bump.

Do they give anyone else goosebumps? Or have I just gone without sex for too long?


----------



## Armywife

Bump :)


----------



## lily28

double bump!


----------



## lily28

CupcakeBaby said:


> Bump.
> 
> Do they give anyone else goosebumps? *Or have I just gone without sex for too long?*

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## sugarplum_elf

This thread is the only thing that reminds me to do them every day! :thumbup:

BUMP!


----------



## lily28

Bump again, I'm on a roll today!


----------



## lornapj83

bump ive had my baby but still do em :) best advice i was given :)


----------



## Luzelle

Great reminder and YES it is needed!


----------



## lauraemily17

Bump


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Bump


----------



## anti

Bump


----------



## babyface15

Bump! I almost threw up on 4 but I kept on, lol!!


----------



## sugarplum_elf

Bump!


----------



## Armywife

Bump!


----------



## Armywife

Bump :)


----------



## lornapj83

bump


----------



## lauraemily17

Bump


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Bump


----------



## ness1982

Bump :)


----------



## sadie

I need to remember to keep doing these now that lo is here.... And i started this thread and continuously forget! :dohh:


----------



## jensha

bump


----------



## Bjs2005

Bump!


----------



## Armywife

Bump :)


----------



## BunnieLove

Bump


----------



## NewlyWedFifi

Bump


----------



## Sunshine15

Bump, 1, 2, 3


----------



## Armywife

Bump :)


----------



## BunnieLove

...and an extra 10 for good luck. BUMP!!


----------



## angel2010

bump:)


----------



## Armywife

Bump - almost wet myself when I was vomiting last night so think I need more of these!


----------



## Phantom710

bump!


----------



## jensha

Bump


----------



## angel2010

bump


----------



## jensha

bump


----------



## kit_cat

bump!


----------



## Armywife

Bump


----------



## lauraemily17

Bump


----------



## Ready4BabyOne

bump


----------



## thefirstbaby

Bump


----------



## YikesBaby

bump!


----------



## Hunnibunni113

i really hope someone can advise me with this. i know its like holding your pee, but i have such a hard time while im peeing and cant tell if im doing it when im not peeing. i must be the only woman on the face of the earth to not know what im doing. please help when i ask family or friends they look at me like im crazy.


----------



## Bjs2005

Bump!


----------



## angel2010

bump


----------



## YikesBaby

bump!


----------



## Armywife

Bump


----------



## 2have4kids

bump!


----------



## angel2010

bump


----------



## xxyjadexx

Bump


----------



## jensha

bump


----------



## iamsavita

bump


----------



## GettingBroody

Great thread! :haha: I've been meaning to start but keep forgetting! :dohh:

Bump!


----------



## GettingBroody

Hunnibunni113 said:


> i really hope someone can advise me with this. i know its like holding your pee, but i have such a hard time while im peeing and cant tell if im doing it when im not peeing. i must be the only woman on the face of the earth to not know what im doing. please help when i ask family or friends they look at me like im crazy.

It's kinda hard to explain but definitely the best way to figure it out is to start peeing and then once you're going tighten all the muscles down there and make yourself stop. Really squeeze them tight and it should work. Once you've done it a few times while peeing then you should have a sense of which muscles to move and be able to start doing it at other times... Hope that helps a little, I really don't know how else to explain it!:shrug:


----------



## iamsavita

bump bump ... did 2 sets


----------



## Armywife

Bump


----------



## xxyjadexx

Bump


----------



## angel2010

bump


----------



## xxyjadexx

Bump


----------



## 2have4kids

Bump, on a long trip today out to the rocky mountains. Did a few sets...
Happy Thanks Giving my Canadian friends!


----------



## Ginger_Bee

BUMP!
(This is the best reminder, so I'm sticking with this one! Thanks!)


----------



## Misscalais

Bump


----------



## 2have4kids

bump!


----------



## lauraemily17

Bump


----------



## Armywife

Bump


----------



## angel2010

bump


----------



## Sunshine15

Gotta do double the amount for my twins :) bump!


----------



## iamsavita

bump


----------



## Armywife

Bump


----------



## iamsavita

bump


----------



## laurajade__x

What is this? Lol I've not been told about kegels whatever they are or what exercises to do! I feel so thick lol, what do I do and how often and why is it important to do this?


----------



## laurajade__x

And what is the bump thing everybody posts


----------



## Bjs2005

The bump is to move the thread to the top, to keep reminding everyone to do kegels.


----------



## iamsavita

bump


----------



## Armywife

Bump


----------



## Hayls

jowing said:


> ive also heard that when you pee, cut it off mid stream, a few times. bump

That can cause UTIs


----------



## angel2010

bump


----------



## Shawty

bump


----------



## Bjs2005

bump!


----------



## Armywife

Bump


----------



## Steph82

bumb


----------



## jensha

bump


----------



## xxyjadexx

Bump


----------



## Lady H

Bump


----------



## lauraemily17

Bump


----------



## jensha

Bump


----------



## waterlily13

Bump!


----------



## Bjs2005

Bump!


----------



## BabyB2

Midwife told me I need to do 100 a day!! Apparently every day of my life, not just when preggers!lol I have been following instruction though as they help with SPD, something I had terrible trouble with first time around!

BUMP!


----------



## Mummy_to_be87

You can get a little Kegal device on prescription from your GP called a kegal exerciser, it looks like a dildo and you insert it and squeeze, it helps if you find it hard to do them properly, just tell your GP that you are leaking urine loads and doing kegals are really hard for you and they should prescribe it but you have to mention it to them first, otherwise you can buy them online for £30! 

BUMP


----------



## Sunshine15

Bump! babyb2, 100 a day!?!?


----------



## xxyjadexx

Bump


----------



## Butterfly2

Bump


----------



## Malingo

Bump!


----------



## Bjs2005

Bump!


----------



## Jesss123

bump!


----------



## roomaloo

Bump


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Bump - been lazy with them lately so need to get back on it!


----------



## sadie

Bump!


----------



## Jesss123

bump


----------



## Tiffylove

Bump!


----------



## lauraemily17

Bump


----------



## sazibubba

They feel horrible. Done tho. bump.


----------



## Jesss123

Bump!


----------



## lornapj83

bump


----------



## Bjs2005

bump!


----------



## Jesss123

bump!


----------



## Ginger_Bee

Bump!


----------



## angel2010

Bump


----------



## junemomma09

Bump!


----------



## alicecooper

bump

omg they were knackering. I didn't even know you could get a tired vagina!


----------



## Jesss123

alicecooper, I know what you mean! :haha:

bump!


----------



## Butterfly2

Bump


----------



## Baby1988

Bump :) x


----------



## xsadiex

Bump :D remember to do you exercises, don't want to wee yourself every time you sneeze do you?


----------



## junemomma09

Bump! Starting early should be good!! This kid better come out in 3 pushes when I go into labor lol


----------



## alicecooper

bump

*puff, pant, groan*


----------



## KatOro

BUMP

I hate doing kegels.


----------



## Melisa1985

How do you do kegels???? Never heard of it and don't know how to do it, please someone explain, I would like to do that if I just knew how you do it.


----------



## KES1024

BUMP!:thumbup:


----------



## xxyjadexx

Bump


----------



## Jesss123

bump


----------



## KES1024

bump:happydance:


----------



## Jesss123

bump


----------



## KatOro

bump!


----------



## Bjs2005

Bump


----------



## faithfulgirl

Bump


----------



## Butterfly2

Bump


----------



## pebbie1

Bump


----------



## babyluv2012

Bump!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

8

9

10

Bump!


----------



## KES1024

BUMP!:thumbup:


----------



## rowleypolie

20 and bump!


----------



## KatOro

Squeeze!!!


----------



## RedWylder

Lol bump


----------



## Mizze

BUMP!

Mizze


----------



## Jesss123

Bump!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Done. :)

Bumpity bump.


----------



## KatOro

Bump!


----------



## JJsmom

did mine!

BUMP!


----------



## faithfulgirl

Bump!


----------



## _Delilah_

Bump :)


----------



## KatOro

Oh last bump was last night, ladies we are slacking!!

Better do 20 to make up for it ;)


----------



## jensha

bump!


----------



## Calif

Bump


----------



## Butterfly2

Bump


----------



## KatOro

bump!


----------



## alicecooper

bump


----------



## rowleypolie

i love this post because otherwise I would forget!! Bump!


----------



## itsme122

Bump!!


----------



## faithfulgirl

Bump!


----------



## lornapj83

bump


----------



## monro84

Bump


----------



## SamsMum

bump


----------



## SamsMum

And bump again!


----------



## KES1024

BUMP!:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## jensha

bump


----------



## NerdyMama

bump!


----------



## Calif

bump


----------



## Sunshine15

Bump!


----------



## jensha

bump


----------



## Calif

Bump


----------



## Bjs2005

Bump!


----------



## josephine3

I should bump this thread cos its the only way i will ever remember to do any


----------



## DoeEyes

Aagh hate the kegel training sensation. Doing them now though!


----------



## MomPepperdine

Love this post! I always forget!


----------



## lauraemily17

Bump


----------



## lottie-xx

Done x


----------



## KittyLover12

bump


----------



## KES1024

BUMP:thumbup:


----------



## jensha

Bump


----------



## Vicki_Cream

Done and BUMP!


----------



## mudgekin1989

Loz0912 said:


> Gotta ask, what the hell is kegels? Lol, sorry if this is really stupid, not heard of before x

Pelvic floor exercises... :winkwink: ... https://www.mayoclinic.com/health/kegel-exercises/WO00119


----------



## xxyjadexx

Bump!


----------



## mudgekin1989

Bump


----------



## 77Tulips

bump


----------



## mudgekin1989

Bump Bump


----------



## cupcakekate

mudgekin we have the same due date :)

bump!


----------



## mudgekin1989

Bump.


----------



## jensha

Bump


----------



## 77Tulips

Bump, I so need this reminder!


----------



## mudgekin1989

Bump :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly2

Bump


----------



## Lady H

Bump


----------



## jensha

Bump


----------



## mudgekin1989

Done and BUMP :loo:


----------



## jensha

Bump


----------



## rowleypolie

keep forgetting to do this! gotta keep it moving! Bump!


----------



## Lady H

Anyone find some days they are easier than others? Does the baby impact that at all?


----------



## 77Tulips

Bump


----------



## jensha

Bump


----------



## jensha

bump again!


----------



## KES1024

:thumbup:


----------



## wristwatch24

Bump :)


----------



## Ourbabybell

Someone wanna teach me how?


----------



## jensha

Ourbabybell said:


> Someone wanna teach me how?

https://www.mayoclinic.com/health/kegel-exercises/WO00119

Or Google ''How To Do Kegels'' and you'll find more links that tells you how. :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly2

Bump


----------



## laceyinthesky

Bump!


----------



## 77Tulips

Bump


----------



## jensha

Bump


----------



## jensha

bump


----------



## Calif

Bump


----------



## wristwatch24

Anyone else's eyes bug out when they do each Kegel? lol BUMP


----------



## mac1979

Bump:haha:


----------



## rowleypolie

bump


----------



## AshB

Joining in on this thread! I can never remember to do them! 

***BUMP***


----------



## knk2011

Never heard the name kegels in UK before lol


----------



## jensha

Bump


----------



## Butterfly2

Bump


----------



## mac1979

Bump!!


----------



## jensha

10 more!


----------



## mac1979

Bump...I try to do them every day, this is a great reminder.


----------



## wristwatch24

bump


----------



## jensha

bump


----------



## lornapj83

bump


----------



## jensha

bump


----------



## knk2011

bump


----------



## jensha

bump


----------



## AshB

bump


----------



## Butterfly2

Bump


----------



## mac1979

bump


----------



## Jadey121

bump!


----------



## wristwatch24

bump


----------



## Calif

Bump


----------



## jensha

bump


----------



## mac1979

bump :xmas9:


----------



## Calif

Bump


----------



## jensha

bump


----------



## mamawanabe21

bump!


----------



## mac1979

Bump!


----------



## jensha

bump!


----------



## ngozi79

Better get on with it I suppose!

Bump!


----------



## samface182

i hate them! but i did them just for this post ;) bump!


----------



## mamawanabe21

I can't remember if I've already done them today or not...oh well...possibly doubled!

Bump!


----------



## mac1979

Doubling can't hurt anything!!
Bump!


----------



## Calif

Bump


----------



## jensha

bump


----------



## jensha

Bump


----------



## AKNoelle

Accidentally did 30. LOL!

Bump!


----------



## Dtswife

Bump! I am aiming for 100 a day, but I forget.


----------



## Bmama

Bump!


----------



## mac1979

Bump...how many a day are you supposed to do?


----------



## lauraemily17

40 according to my yoga teacher & for the rest of our lives!!


----------



## jensha

Bump


----------



## jensha

mac1979 said:


> Bump...how many a day are you supposed to do?

I googled it and the answers are soooo varied. From 30 to 300! 
So, as many as you can. The more the better! :thumbup:


----------



## mamawanabe21

My doctor told me to avoid doing it for the first 20 weeks of pregnancy because it can do more damage than good....Anyone else heard this?


----------



## jensha

mamawanabe21 said:


> My doctor told me to avoid doing it for the first 20 weeks of pregnancy because it can do more damage than good....Anyone else heard this?

No, never heard that! Are you high risks?


----------



## mac1979

Never heard that either.


----------



## mamawanabe21

Not classed high risk as far as I know. I'm going to ask my midwife...if she ever makes me an appt...and ask her because I've never heard it before either.


----------



## wristwatch24

El bumpo


----------



## jensha

bump


----------



## sharnahw

bump :)


----------



## jensha

bump


----------



## Duejan2012

bump


----------



## jensha

bump


----------



## jensha

bump


----------



## Lady H

Bump


----------



## jensha

bump


----------



## mac1979

Bump


----------



## jensha

10 more!


----------



## jensha

bump


----------



## Jesss123

I hate these but...

BUMP!


----------



## lottie-xx

Done


----------



## Jesss123

Bump!


----------



## jensha

Bump


----------



## Jesss123

*bump*


----------



## Lady H

&#9734; &#9734; 
&#9734; BEST WISHES & &#9734; 
&#9734;&#12288;&#1223;&#411;&#420;&#420;&#435; &#413;&#1028;&#412; &#435;&#1028;&#411;&#422;!&#12288;&#9734;
&#9734; 2013 &#9734; 
&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288; &#9734; &#9734; 
Think these had better be my New Years Resolution!


----------



## Jesss123

20.. bump!


----------



## Lady H

Start as I mean to go on!


----------



## jensha

bump


----------



## sue_88

Bleugh, hate them but BUMP!! :)


----------



## Vegas_baby

Ugh....bump....


----------



## nuffmac

Bump. Don't like them at all!!:nope:


----------



## Jesss123

bump ;)


----------



## Whimsy82

Heh. Bump!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Bump!!


----------



## mac1979

Bump!


----------



## sue_88

Bump!


----------



## lottie-xx

Bump


----------



## sue_88

Bump! 2nd time today! :)


----------



## mac1979

Again? Bump.


----------



## jensha

bump


----------



## Vegas_baby

Bump!

This is my least favourite thread ever, but I will NOT unsubscribe because I will be grateful for the reminders in the long run!


----------



## sue_88

13 Urgh! Bump!


----------



## mac1979

Bump. I have to sit still after I eat and that is when I do them.


----------



## sue_88

Bump! Did 20, maybe 21 but I didn't think 1 of them was that good. Haha.


----------



## babyclements

bump 20


----------



## ChaiTea

I'm not sure that I'm doing these right! How long should I be holding them? Bump!


----------



## mac1979

I hold mine for 10-15 seconds each. I think you build up to that though. Can anybody else feel it in the uterus when they do theirs? It just started doing my kegels today.


----------



## Bjs2005

Bump!


----------



## jensha

bump


----------



## ChaiTea

Ugh!


----------



## YikesBaby

Bump!


----------



## sue_88

Bump!


----------



## Jesss123

15! Bump!


----------



## ChaiTea

Not fun


----------



## SamsMum

Bump!


----------



## Dolly84

Bump


----------



## jensha

Bump


----------



## Dolly84

Bump xxx


----------



## mac1979

Bump


----------



## jessibear86

bump!


----------



## lornapj83

bump


----------



## ChaiTea

Bump


----------



## Cherry Bow

Ooops, forgot about this! Done and BUMP xx


----------



## CCMichelle

Bump!


----------



## mac1979

Bumpity-bump.


----------



## Phantom710

Bump


----------



## Lady H

Bump


----------



## mac1979

Bump.


----------



## AlyssaAngel

Bump


----------



## phrumkidost

Just did mine!


----------



## mac1979

Bump


----------



## jensha

Bump


----------



## phrumkidost

Bump!


----------



## mac1979

Bump!


----------



## lovelyb

Bump:thumbup:


----------



## jensha

Bump


----------



## mac1979

Bump


----------



## mommy247

I hateeeee doing these :( with my first I never did them at all, but I guess it wont hurt.

BUMP


----------



## Helena_

bump!


----------



## mommy247

BUMP!:thumbup:


----------



## jensha

Bump


----------



## Helena_

bump


----------



## maisemoo

Bump!


----------



## suffolksazzle

Bump!


----------



## runnergrl

bump!


----------



## curlylocks

Bump!


----------



## bekkie

LOL done - thanks for the reminder 

bump!


----------



## runnergrl

bump it up!


----------



## jensha

Bump


----------



## runnergrl

Bump! now I have to pee-lol


----------



## bekkie

bump


----------



## jensha

Bump


----------



## Bumpbananas

Thank u Sadie just did 20 bump!


----------



## mommy247

ugh I really hate these :cry: Bump


----------



## jensha

Bump


----------



## goddess25

done - bump


----------



## mac1979

Bump.


----------



## bekkie

Bump :)


----------



## lornapj83

bump


----------



## jensha

Bump


----------



## Lady H

I'm so not doing enough of these! Bump!


----------



## jensha

Bump


----------



## MommaCC

Bump


----------



## Mummalee

Bahahaha!!! I need someone to do that to me everyday


----------



## TTCabundle

bump ;)


----------



## jensha

Bump


----------



## Rose1990

Thanks for making this thread :) I didn't even know what a Kegel exercise was, Gunna do mine every day now x


----------



## lynnikins

bump


----------



## wang

bump! thanks for this, never thought of doing it! :)


----------



## lornapj83

bump


----------



## mac1979

Bump


----------



## jensha

Bump


----------



## wang

Bump that ass!


----------



## Ginger_Bee

Bump! Doing a set for each trimester!


----------



## jensha

Bump


----------



## curlylocks

Bump &#55357;&#56397; x


----------



## Amygdala

Bump


----------



## bekkie

bump


----------



## Mrs_fox84

Bump!


----------



## babyfish2012

Bump! lol


----------



## lornapj83

bump x


----------



## wang

bam bump thank you m'am


----------



## jensha

Bump


----------



## jensha

More kegels!


----------



## Lostunicorn

Bump :)


----------



## Lostunicorn

Bump x


----------



## bekkie

bump


----------



## jensha

Bump


----------



## phrumkidost

bumpity bump


----------



## jensha

Bump


----------



## Lostunicorn

Bump x


----------



## emswrx

Bump it! :)


----------



## Lostunicorn

bump


----------



## bekkie

bump


----------



## jensha

Bump


----------



## Louppey

Bump :)


----------



## Beaney192

Bump :)


----------



## emswrx

bump again!


----------



## bekkie

bumpity


----------



## jensha

Bump


----------



## bekkie

Bump :)


----------



## Louppey

Bump


----------



## wang

bump!


----------



## curlylocks

Bump x


----------



## jensha

Bump


----------



## Lady H

Bump


----------



## jensha

Bump


----------



## bekkie

bump


----------



## MommaCC

Bump


----------



## jensha

Bump


----------



## wang

bump!


----------



## Lady H

Bump


----------



## sheldonsmommy

Bump!


----------



## mommy247

bump :wacko:


----------



## AngelHugs

bump


----------



## jensha

Bump


----------



## jensha

Bump again!


----------



## jessibear86

bump!!!


----------



## Lady H

Bump


----------



## curlylocks

Bump x


----------



## bekkie

bump :)


----------



## Jenna1985

BUMP! Thanks for the reminder, got some hard work ahead for those muscles!


----------



## jensha

Bump


----------



## jensha

Bump


----------



## Lady H

Bump


----------



## grace10209

bump


----------



## bekkie

bump :)


----------



## BubblesBump

Mind if I join? 

Even though I hate doing them

Bump!


----------



## jensha

Bump


----------



## Louppey

Bump!


----------



## bekkie

bump :)


----------



## bekkie

no kegels at all this weekend ladies??

bump :)


----------



## jensha

bekkie said:


> no kegels at all this weekend ladies??
> 
> bump :)

I still do them but forgot to bump the thread! 
They are getting harder to do with baby's head in my pelvis :haha:


----------



## bekkie

LOL yeah that's no fun at all!!


----------



## bekkie

bump!


----------



## grace10209

bump, oh i really dont like doing kegels, that make me feel funny :blush: 

anyone else? lmao


----------



## bekkie

when I first started doing them again (totally neglected to when I wasn't pregnant) it was weird, but now it's okay again lol

bump!


----------



## Lady H

Bump


----------



## bebbe

Squeeze squeeze squeeze and BUMP!


----------



## jensha

Bump


----------



## miss_kseniya

Bump


----------



## Mellybelle

bump


----------



## itsme122

Bump


----------



## Girly922

Bump


----------



## momof2babies

bump


----------



## BubblesBump

Bump :)


----------



## catherineq87

Bump


----------



## MrsH1980

bump


----------



## nuffmac

Baby kicking me when I did them! :haha:


----------



## curlylocks

Bump x


----------



## lornapj83

Bump x


----------



## Girly922

Bump


----------



## Lady H

Bump


----------



## bekkie

bump :D


----------



## miss_kseniya

bump


----------



## Luvmysunshine

Bump!


----------



## Lady H

Bump!


----------



## sweetpea417

Just did 20! Now BUMP!


----------



## Luvmysunshine

Done. Bump!


----------



## Tess2012

bump...Whew! ;)


----------



## bagpuss19

Bump


----------



## cassafrass

Bump


----------



## lornapj83

bump x


----------



## Luvmysunshine

I try to do this thread every day. But I think I forgot the last couple days. Done. Bump.


----------



## wang

bump!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Bump


----------



## lornapj83

bump


----------



## lornapj83

Bump


----------



## Butterflygirl

Bump... Most exercise I've done in weeks! lmao


----------



## mo0nangel

Done! Bump!


----------



## Try Rocking

Bump!


----------



## Radiance

Bump!!! <3


----------



## iwannababe

Bump!!


----------



## lornapj83

Bump


----------



## iwannababe

bump


----------



## mommy247

:coffee: bump


----------



## Leannanatalie

Done.... Bump!


----------



## bekkie

bump!


----------



## Mahoghani

bump!


----------



## Snufflepop

Done. Bump!


----------



## JessPape

I did 10 squats instead :)


----------



## KatOro

Bump!


----------



## xloulabellex

BUMP xxx


----------



## TTC First

Bump


----------



## lauraemily17

Ooo thank you for bumping this old thread up again, I've been awful at doing them this time!


----------



## AMAS86

I'm ALWAYS doing them. And I don't even know I'm doing it until I pay attention LOL. I'm weird. BUMP :)


----------



## Genevevex

Bump!


----------



## nickyb

Bumpetty bump


----------



## AuntieKate

Bump :bunny:


----------



## LadyHutch

bump


----------



## TTC First

Done

Is this supposed to cramp in the area around my uterus and ovaries. It's not bad but I feel it with each kegel.


----------



## Woofie1015

bump!


----------



## TTC First

bump


----------



## sweetcee

Bump!


----------



## TTC First

Bump


----------



## fizzypop

bump!!


----------



## TTC First

double bump


----------



## TTC First

bump


----------



## xxyjadexx

12345678910 bump!


----------



## TTC First

double bump


----------



## FlatShoes

Done :)


----------



## Millhaven

Done! And bump. :)


----------



## ab75

Done and bump xx


----------



## TTC First

bump


----------



## TTC First

bump


----------



## lauraemily17

Bump


----------



## Kitters

Bump!!


----------



## TTC First

Double bump


----------



## wifey2013

Done, bump, and I love this thread because it reminds me!


----------



## Millhaven

Done and bump!


----------



## TTC First

double bump


----------



## sweetcee

Bump!


----------



## Millhaven

Bump!


----------



## TTC First

double bump


----------



## sweetcee

bump


----------



## TTC First

bump


----------



## YikesBaby

Bump!


----------



## lauraemily17

Bump


----------



## sethsmummy

bump


----------



## chimama

bump


----------



## xxyjadexx

Bump


----------



## Millhaven

Bump!


----------



## xxyjadexx

Bump


----------

